# Hans Reiser verhaftet.

## Klaus Meier

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79288

----------

## xraver

Hehe, habs auch eben gelesen wie die meisten User.

Ich muss sagen das ich den Artikel gelesen habe, es mir aber soweiten egal ist solange nicht eindeutigt bewiesen wurde das er es war - oder das die Alte überhaupt tot ist. Vileicht hatt sie sich abgesetzt oder, oder oder oder.....

Ein Nachteil hatt es, noch weniger Support für die Leute die ReiserFS benutzen.

In China fallen auch öffter mal Schippen um  :Wink: .

----------

## Erdie

Mannomann, das ist der Hammer. 

-Erdie

----------

## SkaaliaN

Auszug von Heise:

 *Quote:*   

> Vermutlich hat er seine Frau fragmentiert ...... und dann unter dem Hash-Baum in der Vorgartenpartition vergraben,
> 
> wohl wissend, daß eine Defragmentierung nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Dummerweise hat die Polizei das Journal gefunden und konnte den
> ...

 

es scheint vielen eher egal zu sein  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## c_m

hehehe, ich habs doch gewusst, dass sekunden danach schon ein thread im gentooforum ist ^^

Find ich aber schon ziemlich krank... Naja, wenn da was dran ist würde es zumindest den angeblich sehr rauen ton in den Diskussionnen mit HR erklären ^^

----------

## xraver

 *Scup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> es scheint vielen eher egal zu sein 

 

..warum auch nicht. In einer Welt in der es täglich Meldungen über Kinder***, Kanibalen, Krieg und sonst nocht so gibt, ist ein Mord doch nicht Hit - selbst wenn es eben ein H. Reiser war.

Über Massenmörder wie Heern Bush regt sich doch auch keiner auf  :Wink:  - und da gibt es sogar Beweise.

----------

## return13

in Deutschlad würde man Sagen keine Beweise - keine Verurteilung....

in Amerika sagt man jedoch der guckt böse, der muss es gewesen sein - los aufn elektrischen stuhl

----------

## slick

Krasse Sache. Aber ich will es mal so formulieren (und einige werden sicher wieder aufschreihen) Nur weil jemand ein gutes, weltweit genutztes Dateisystem schreibt muß er kein frommer, gesetztestreuer Mensch sein. Niemand ist perfekt. Lassen wir es also einfach die Gerichte entscheiden, ich treue zwar den Überseelern viel zu, aber jemand wird kaum ohne Beweise verurteilt werden (zumal auch noch gewisses Interesse der Öffentlichkeit an dem Fall besteht).

----------

## ChrisJumper

Gelesen hab ich die Meldung auch.. aber um ehrlich zu sein bin ich schockiert!

Nichts gegen den Schwarzenhumor... aber unangebracht und asozial sind solche Äusserungen schon. Andererseits.. es ist das Heise-Forum ;D Und diese Meldung ist nur im Heise-Newsticker gelandet damit sich andere drüber lustig machen können und nicht um zu informieren.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also mein Bauchgefühl sagt, dass er es getan hat. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Scheidung ihm irgendwie noch den Rest gegeben hat und er bei Ihrem letzen Besuch durchgestartet ist...  :Confused: 

Gleich mal schauen ob Jörg Schilling auch eine Frau hat. Vielleicht müsste man die mal warnen...   :Twisted Evil: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich kann nur sagen das im Zweifel immer für den Angeklagten entschieden wird. Ich kann mir daher auch kein Urteil erlauben. Wenn er es war, hat er net mehr alle platten aufm Dach!

LG

Scup

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich find es krass, da bin aber Slicks Meinung. Schockierend ist die Tatsache, dass Hans Reiser für uns Prominent ist und da ist es immer sowas eine krasse Sache.

Ich weiß nicht, ob er es getan hat oder nicht, aber ohne Leiche wird es schwer sein zu belegen, dass er seine Frau ermordet hat, also finde ich ein wenig voreilig jemanden zu verhaften und wegen Mord zu verklagen, wenn nicht einmal die Leiche gefunde wurde (sofern es überhaupt eine gibt).

----------

## SkaaliaN

Aber nur weil die Leiche nicht da ist, kann man ja keinen Mord ausschließen! Natürlich kann die sich ja auch selbst liquidiert haben. Das weiß man ja nicht

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Aber nur weil die Leiche nicht da ist, kann man ja keinen Mord ausschließen!

 

ja, aber es wird schwer zu zeigen sein, dass sie tot ist und dass Reiser der Mörder ist. Die Meisten Mordfällen ohne Leichen enden mit der Freilassung des Angeklagten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   Aber nur weil die Leiche nicht da ist, kann man ja keinen Mord ausschließen! 
> 
> ja, aber es wird schwer zu zeigen sein, dass sie tot ist und dass Reiser der Mörder ist. Die Meisten Mordfällen ohne Leichen enden mit der Freilassung des Angeklagten.

 

Mh..kommt das denn oft vor? Glaub net..oder? Weiß nich  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nikaya

Es scheint eine verhängnisvolle und letztendlich tragische Beziehung gewesen zu sein,wenn es stimmt was man so alles liest.

Ob schuldig oder nicht maße ich mir nicht an zu entscheiden.Es scheint aber alles ziemlich dramatisch bis teilweise grotesk gewesen zu sein (Stichwort:Death Yoga).

Man mag von ihm halten was man will,aber es tut mir leid für ihn und seine Frau.

----------

## think4urs11

Auch Celebrities im weitesten Sinne (Schauspielerinnen, Politikerinnen, Kernelhackerinnen, Forenmoderatorinnen, usw.) sind nur ganz normale Menschen und ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Menschheit begeht eben im Lauf seines Lebens schwere Vergehen/Verbrechen - so what?

Im Endeffekt ist das was jetzt gerade um Hans Reiser passiert vergleichbar zu dem was bei Prinzessin Dianas Tod passierte oder mit wem unser aller Lieblingsblondie Fr. Hilton junior letztes Wochenende gepoppt hat - nur der Kreis der am Geschehen/der Hintergründe Interessierten ist jeweils ein etwas anderer.

Diana kennt jede Hausfrau, Paris jedes Kiddie, Hans kennt praktisch jeder der sich ernsthaft mit IT beschäftigt - oder anders gesagt willkommen im 'Bild der Frau-Thread', IT-Version.

ja ich bin zynisch und ja ich stehe dazu  :Wink: 

----------

## rc

Hi,

kann Think4UrS11 nur voll und ganz zustimmen.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ja ich bin zynisch und ja ich stehe dazu 

 

Allerdings muss ich wohl den Zynismus in Deinem Post überlesen haben.

Wenn mich wer aufklärt, wo der steckt, bin ich immer dankbar.

 *Quote:*   

> Menschen machen Fehler. Menschen machen Menschen.

 

Oder anders formuliert aus etwas *ähem* "berufener" Quelle:

 *Quote:*   

> Derjenige ohne Schuld werfe den ersten Stein.

 

Gruß,

rc

----------

## tost

Ist es letztendlich nicht total egal solange nichts handfestes vorliegt..

Ich mein das Dateisystem wird auch so weiterhin bestehen und nicht zusammenbrechen

tost --> Der Portage gerade auf Reiser4 gelegt hat  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Anthony Zografos, Nina Reiser's boyfriend, wept while attending Tuesday's news conference. Then he abruptly left.
> 
> "I have no thoughts," Zografos said earlier Tuesday. "Until they find Nina, I don't know what to think."
> ...

 

Ahhh..., etwas das auch in der Praline hätte stehen können.   :Razz: 

Also Gordon war's nicht. Der kriegt nun kein Geld mehr. 

Aber es gibt ja noch Anthony. Ich tipp auf Anthony. Von Hans hatte sie sich schon lange getrennt, und der hatte es verkraftet; und der Neue wurde ihr als Seelentröster nach einer Weile auch zu langweilig. Er hatte einfach nicht das Format (Geld) wie Hans. 

Anthony! Wer wettet dagegen?

MaLast edited by Marlo on Wed Oct 11, 2006 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moe

Ich tippe auf den Gärtner.

----------

## dertobi123

Zwei Sachen:

1. Sollte seine Frau tatsächlich getötet worden sein, ist es arg makaber hier Witze jedweder Art darüber zu machen.

2. Gilt wie bei jedem anderen auch bei Hans Reiser die Unschuldsvermutung, und zwar solange bis das Gegenteil zweifelsfrei bewiesen ist.

----------

## Marlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> ... ist es arg makaber hier Witze jedweder Art darüber zu machen.
> 
> 

 

Du schaust doch auch  Celebrity Death Match?

Wo ist der Unterschied?

----------

## Thargor

Ganz einfach:

Ist doch nur Knete != ist eben nicht nur Knete

 :Very Happy: 

Aber, um mal beim Thema zu bleiben:

In dubio pro reo!

(Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten!)

----------

## hoschi

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Auszug von Heise:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Vermutlich hat er seine Frau fragmentiert ...... und dann unter dem Hash-Baum in der Vorgartenpartition vergraben,
> 
> wohl wissend, daß eine Defragmentierung nicht möglich ist.
> ...

 

Der verlinken inzwischen irgendwie ziemlich viele. Schwarzer IT-Humor.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   ... ist es arg makaber hier Witze jedweder Art darüber zu machen.
> 
>  
> 
> Du schaust doch auch  Celebrity Death Match?

 

Mh, nein.

----------

## nikaya

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82960/

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Also mein Bauchgefühl sagt, dass er es getan hat. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Scheidung ihm irgendwie noch den Rest gegeben hat und er bei Ihrem letzen Besuch durchgestartet ist... 

 

Scheint so als ob mein Bauchgefühl recht hatte?

Hans Reiser ist des Mordes für schuldig befunden worden.

http://www.golem.de/0804/59352.html

STiGMaTa

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also ich weiß nicht...Das kommt alles was glatt rüber.

1. Ein Mann wie Hans Reiser lässt ein mit Blut verschmutztes Teil im Auto liegen

2. Baut einen Sitz aus und lässt Ihn einfach so verschwinden

3. Lässt das Wasser im Auto und lässt das Auto auch noch finden

----------

## Hilefoks

Dieses Thema hat einen Witzbold dazu veranlasst den Artikel Comparison of file systems der englischen Wikipedia etwas zu erweitern.  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

> Murders your wife

   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

makaber und sarkastisch! aber ich finds lustig....

----------

## Knieper

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Also der Typ ist ja nun wirklich nicht dumm. Wieso sollte er das machen? Da stimmt was nicht.

 

Genau das sollte das Gericht denken. Er wollte einen Schritt voraus sein ("Wenn ich mich total daemlich anstelle, dann halten sie mich fuer zu intelligent und mein mordender Nebenbuhler bekommt es ab."). Bei Dir hat es funktioniert, beim Gericht nicht.  :Wink: 

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Neuigkeit inzwischen einen weissen Bart hat.

----------

## xraver

Leztendlich können wir denken was wir wollen. Wir/Man weiss einfahc nicht ob er es war oder nicht.

-Die Leichte wurde nie gefunden

-Er wurde wegen Indizien verurteilt

Und selbst für diese Idizien hat er für mich glaubwürdige Erklärungen.

-Blut im Auto?

"Er war mit seiner Frau campen und sie hatte die Plempe"

-Autositz raus?

"Er wohnte zuletzt in diesem Auto." Bei scheiss Sitzen würde ich die da auch raus nehmen um darin pennen zu können.

Selbst für die Putzaktion hatte er eine Erklärung.

Naja, wie auch immer. Für mich gibt es in diesem Fall keine Beweise. Die Gerichts-Show war wieder US typisch.

Wir wissen und werden es wohl auch nie erfahren ob der man wirklich zu Recht verurteilt wurde.

Was bleibt ist ein fahler Beigeschmack.

Das man ja an das gute im Menschen glaubt bleibt nur zu hoffen das die "Alte" wieder auf tauscht.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Das man ja an das gute im Menschen glaubt bleibt nur zu hoffen das die "Alte" wieder auf tauscht.

 

wenn sie denn wirklich noch lebt wäre sie ja offensichtlich wirklich davon gelaufen und hat sich abgesetzt. die wird einen teufel tun zurück zu kommen da sie dann ja selbst dran wäre. wer weiß, vielleicht hat sie ja einen neuen kennen gelernt, ist abgehauen und lacht sich jetzt eine ins fäustchen das sie so einfach da rausgekommen ist. spekulationen über spekulationen....

----------

## papahuhn

Ich frag mich, wie die Rechtslage wäre, wenn er zu Tode verurteilt und hingerichtet worden wäre, und seine Frau dann aus Russland zurückkommt.

Und weiterhin angenommen, sie wüsste vor der Hinrichtung, dass Reiser wegen ihr unter Mordverdacht stand. Hat sie sich dann strafbar gemacht? Wären die Bücher und das Wasser im Wagen dann die Vortäuschung einer Straftat? Die Interpretation der Indizien liegt ja nicht in ihrer Hand, sondern in denen der Anwälte und Geschworenen.

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Er wurde wegen Indizien verurteilt

 

Und das ist das Schlimmste daran. Indizien, die von Justiz-Laien (Geschworenen/Jury) interpretiert wurden. Geeks sind ja sowieso uminöse Wesen, dann sieht der bestimmt schon aus wie ein Mörder, bestimmt ein Perversling, der seine Frau gar nicht geliebt hat. Nicht zu vergessen, das jemandem die Frisur oder Nase unsympathisch ist. Schwupps, isser weg.

Ich gebe aber zu, seine Story klingt ein wenig abstrus.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Ich gebe aber zu, seine Story klingt ein wenig abstrus.

 

da stimme ich dir zu, allerdings sollte man niemandem 25 jahre seines lebens rauben nur weil man seine nase nicht mag. man kann weder beweisen das er es war noch das seine story nicht stimmt, egal wie utopisch sie auch klingen mag. erschütternd das "im zweifel für den angeklagten" durch so eine geschworenen instanz komplett über den haufen geworfen wird/wurde.

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Ich frag mich, wie die Rechtslage wäre, wenn er zu Tode verurteilt und hingerichtet worden wäre, und seine Frau dann aus Russland zurückkommt. 
> 
> Und weiterhin angenommen, sie wüsste vor der Hinrichtung, dass Reiser wegen ihr unter Mordverdacht stand. Hat sie sich dann strafbar gemacht?

 

wie war das doch gleich bei den amis? wer einmal für was frei gelassen worden ist, kann selbst wenn er es am ende DOCH war nicht mehr für die selbe sache verknackt werden, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab. ob das im gegenteligen fall acuh so greift ist dann natürlich noch eine ganz andere frage.

----------

## SkaaliaN

In dem Fall ist sie ja noch nicht verklagt worden. Daher könnte man erst dann mit dem Verfahren anfangen. Das würde dann wegen mehreren Sachen sein. Rufmord, fahrlässige Tötung etc.! Wobei die kleinen Dinge dann wohl uninteressant wären.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> In dem Fall ist sie ja noch nicht verklagt worden. Daher könnte man erst dann mit dem Verfahren anfangen. Das würde dann wegen mehreren Sachen sein. Rufmord, fahrlässige Tötung etc.! Wobei die kleinen Dinge dann wohl uninteressant wären.

 

die rede war ja acuh von der straferlassung von hans reiser und nicht von seiner frau

----------

## l3u

Also mir ist eigentlich egal, was Hans Reiser in seiner Freizeit macht ...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich finde diesen Fall genauso gruselig wie das Amerikanische Rechts-System. Auch will ich nicht anfangen wild zu Spekulieren, empfinde (Bauchgefühl @ Stigmatach ;)  die Indizien teilweise schon recht auffällig.

Wenn er ca. 1 Jahr von seiner Frau "getrennt" lebte.. dann macht sie doch keinen Camping-Urlaub mehr mit ihm! Wenn doch dann war sein Verhältnis zu ihr wohl nicht mehr so entspannt und das würde auch eher gegen ihn sprechen. Ansonsten hätte er versucht bei der Ermittlung zu helfen statt sie "zu behindern".

Diesen "Witz in der Wikipedia" sollte mal jemand entfernen. Das ist nicht komisch nur trollig...

Diese Abschnitt im Golem-Artikel finde ich wirklich gruselig!

 *Quote:*   

> Zutage kam in der Zeit des Prozesses auch ein Geständnis: Hans Reisers bester Freund, Sean Sturgeon, gab ein Verhältnis mit Nina Reiser zu und gestand auch, acht Menschen getötet zu haben - jedoch nicht Nina Reiser. 

 

P.s. Libby du hast wirklich einen "schwarzen Humor" (Also mir ist eigentlich egal...)

----------

## xraver

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn er ca. 1 Jahr von seiner Frau "getrennt" lebte.. dann macht sie doch keinen Camping-Urlaub mehr mit ihm! Wenn doch dann war sein Verhältnis zu ihr wohl nicht mehr so entspannt und das würde auch eher gegen ihn sprechen

 

Was spricht dagegen das der Blutfleck älter als 1 Jahr ist?

Kann man sowas heraus bekommen wie "alt" das Blut sein könnte?

Zu Golem Zitat:

"Sean Sturgeon, gab ein Verhältnis mit Nina Reiser zu und gestand auch, acht Menschen getötet zu haben - jedoch nicht Nina Reiser."

Stimmt das? Sind ja heftige Umstände/Umgebungen in denen sich Heer Reiser aufgehalten hat.

----------

## b3cks

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wenn er ca. 1 Jahr von seiner Frau "getrennt" lebte.. dann macht sie doch keinen Camping-Urlaub mehr mit ihm! Wenn doch dann war sein Verhältnis zu ihr wohl nicht mehr so entspannt und das würde auch eher gegen ihn sprechen. Ansonsten hätte er versucht bei der Ermittlung zu helfen statt sie "zu behindern".

 

Vielleicht war es ja Versöhnungsurlaub.  :Wink:  Weiß man's?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was spricht dagegen das der Blutfleck älter als 1 Jahr ist?
> 
> Kann man sowas heraus bekommen wie "alt" das Blut sein könnte?
> ...

 

Zu Nr. 1: Würdest du einen blutbeschmierten Schlafsack ca. 1 Jahr lang in deinem Auto liegen lassen?

Zu Nr. 2: Nun ja, 100 Prozentig sicher bin ich mir nicht - aber ich denke eine "einfache" Radio-Carbon-Analyse könnte das alter ermitteln.

@b3cks

Ich meine ja wenn es ein Versöhnungsurlaub war.. dann hätte er sich mehr dafür eingesetzt ihr Verschwinden aufzuklären. Wohingegen diese "Ist mir doch ganz egal wo die Mutter meiner Kinder steckt" eher dafür spricht das die beiden eine schwache Soziale Bindung haben.

----------

## xraver

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Würdest du einen blutbeschmierten Schlafsack ca. 1 Jahr lang in deinem Auto liegen lassen?
> 
> 

 

Vileicht war der Fleck so klein das man ihn glatt übersiht. Man müsste wissen wie gross der Fleck war.

----------

## Finswimmer

Laut http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiokarbonmethode denke ich, dass es unmöglich ist das Alter für eine so junge Probe zu bestimmen.

(Die reden immer von Messgenauigkeiten von ~5000Jahren)

Meine Meinung: 

Ohne einem hier Schreibenden zu nahe treten zu wollen, finde ich, dass manche (sehr) unwahrscheinliche Ideen haben, um die "Unschuld" von Herrn Reiser "hinzubiegen".

Und ich finde die Gesamtheit der Indizien schon ausreichend.

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indizienprozess wrote:*   

> Aber die Summe der Indizien (Indizienkette und Indizienreihe) soll ein derartiges Gesamtbild ergeben, dass die Täterschaft zur vollen Überzeugung des Gerichts feststeht.
> 
> Laut deutschem Recht sind Indizienprozesse zulässig
> 
> 

 

Tobi

----------

## Knieper

Hans Reiser Offers To Lead Cops to Nina's Body - und nun?

----------

## a.forlorn

Tja, jetzt hat er die Polizei auch wirklich zur Leiche geführt: http://www.golem.de/0807/60922.html. Dann war es wohl doch auf jeden Fall, wo sollte es denn sonst her wissen?

----------

## Knieper

Im Knast hat ihn ein linuxnutzender Mithaeftling den Ort seines Opfers verraten, damit Hans frueher rauskommt. Freiheit fuer Hans Reiser!

----------

## think4urs11

äh ja .... und gewisse Ex-Bundeskanzler sind wirklich vergeßlich   :Wink: 

----------

